# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Covid-19 ..... Këshilla, VetëIzolimi, Të Reja shpresëdhënëse

## sirena_adria

KËSHILLA për COVID-19, simptomat, kujdesi dhe mbrojtja

Instituti i Shëndetit Publik jep përgjigje për pyetjet kryesore rreth Koronavirusit, si ta dallojmë dhe mbrohemi prej tij. Këshilla të thjeshta, por shumë të rëndësishme.

A mund të përhapet infeksioni nga Koronavirusi i ri nga një rast që nuk ka simptoma (rast asimptomatik)?
Sipas të dhënave të disponueshme aktualisht, njerëzit simptomatikë janë shkaku më i shpeshtë i përhapjes së virusit. OBSH e konsideron të rrallë infeksionin nga Koronavirusi përpara se të shfaqen simptomat megjithëse edhe kjo mundësi ekziston.

A është e vërtete që Koronavirusi i ri mund të transmetohet përmes kontaktit me shufrat apo dorezat mbajtëse të autobusëve duke qenë afër një personi që kollitet?
Bazuar në të dhënat e disponueshme konsiderohet shumë e pamundur që një infeksion te mund të merret përmes shufrave apo dorezave , mbajtëse të autobusit. Nga ana tjetër aktualisht jemi në mes të sezonit të gripit. Prandaj nëse shfaqen simptoma të tilla si ethe, kollë, dhimbje fyti, ethe, ose simptoma më të rënda si pneumoni dhe vështirësi në frymëmarrje duhet të konsultoheni me mjekun tuaj. Sidoqoftë për të parandaluar infeksionet, përfshirë infeksionet e frymëmarrjes është praktikë e mire të lani duart shpesh dhe me kujdes pasi të prekni objektet dhe sipërfaqet potencialisht të ndotura para se të prekni fytyrën, sytë  dhe gojën.

Sa i rrezikshëm është virusi i ri?
Ashtu si sëmundjet e tjera të rrugëve të frymëmarrjes, infeksioni i ringa Covid -19 mund të shkaktojë simptoma të lehta ftohje, dhimbje fyti, kollë dhe ethe, ose simptoma më të rënda si pneumoni dhe vështirësi në frymëmarrje
Rrallëherë mund të jetë fatale. Njerëzit më të ndjeshëm ndaj formave të rënda janë të moshuarit dhe ata me sëmundje ekzistuese të tilla si diabeti dhe sëmundjet e zemrës.

Cili është ndryshimi midis simptomave të gripit, një ftohje të zakonshme dhe Koronavirusit të ri?
Simptomat janë të ngjashme dhe përbehen nga kollë, ethe, ftohje. Sidoqoftë ato shkaktohen nga viruse të ndryshme, prandaj, në rast të dyshimit për Koronavirus është e nevojshme të kryhen teste laboratorike për të konfirmuar diagnozën.

Sa zgjat periudha e inkubacionit?
Periudha e inkubacionit paraqet periudhën e kohës midis infeksionit dhe zhvillimit të simptomave klinike. Aktualisht vlerësohet se ndryshon midis 2 dhe 11 ditëve, deri maksimumi në 14 ditë.

A mund të transmetohen koronaviruset dhe Koronavirusi i ri nga person tek tjetri?
Po, disa koronaviruese mund të transmetohen nga një person tek tjetri, zakonisht pas kontaktit të ngushtë të anëtareve të familjes ose në një mjedis të kujdesit shëndetësor. Koronavirus i ri, përgjegjës për sëmundjen Covid 19, gjithashtu mund të transmetohet nga person tek tjetri, përmes kontaktit të ngushtë me njëperson të infektuar.
Koronavirus i ri, përgjegjës për sëmundjen e Covid -19 gjithashtu mund të transmetohet nga një person tek tjetri.

Kush mund të infektohet nga Koronavirusi i ri?
Personat të cilët jetojnë ose kanë udhëtuar në zona të infektuara me Koronavirus-in e ri mund të rrezikojnë infeksionin. Aktualisht Koronavirusi i ri nisi në Kinë ku raportohet numri më i madh i rasteve. Në vendet e tjera shumica e rasteve kanë udhëtuar në vendet e prekura. Pak raste të tjera kanë ndodhur tek ata që kanë jetuar ose bashkëpunuar ngushtë me njerëz të infektuar në Kinë. Po ashtu ka vende ku ka qarkullim komunitar si psh në Korenë e Jugut, Hong Kong, Japoni, Tailandë si dhe kohët e fundit në Itali.

Cilat janë rregullat për dezinfektimin?
Larja e duarve dhe dezinfektimi janë çelësi për parandalimin e infeksionit. Duhet të lani duart shpesh dhe tereshit me sapun dhe ujë për të paktën 20 sekonda. Nëse sapuni dhe uji nuk janë të disponueshëm, mund të përdoret gjithashtu solucion për duart me bazë alkooli me të paktën përqendrim 60%.

A është e sigurt marrja e pakove nga vendet e prekura?
Po, është e sigurt. OBSH deklaron se njerëzit që marrin pako nuk rrezikojnë që të bien në kontakt me Koronavirusin-in e ri, sepse ai nuk është në gjendje të mbijetojë në sipërfaqe  për një kohë të gjatë.

Sa kohë mbijeton Koronavirusi i ri në sipërfaqe?
Informacionet paraprake tregojnë që virusi i rimund të mbijetojë disa orë, edhe pse është ende në studim. Përdorimi i dezinfektuesve të thjeshte është në gjendje të vrasë virusin duke frenuar aftësinë e tij për të infektuar njerëzit, për shembull dezinfektuesit që përmbajnë 75% alkool ose me 1 % me bazë klori zbardhues.

A transmetohet virusi përmes rrugës ushqimore?
Zakonisht sëmundjet respiratorë nuk transmetohen në ushqim, i cili megjithatë duhet të trajtohet duke respektuar praktikat më të mira të higjienës dhe duke shmangur kontaktin midis ushqimit të përpunuar dhe të pagatuar.

A mundet që një llambë dezinfektimi me rreze ultraviolet të shkatërrojë Covid -19?
Llambat UV nuk duhet të përdoren për të sterilizuar duart ose zona të tjera të lëkurës, pasi rrezatimi UV mund të shkaktojë acarim të lëkurës.

A janë tharësit e duarve efektivë në shkatërrimin e Covid-19?
Tharësit e duarve nuk janë efektivë në shkatërrimin e Covid -19. Për të mbrojtur vetën kundër koronavirusit të ri, duhet të lani shpesh duart me ujë dhe sapun dhe të përdorni dezinfektues me bazë alkooli. Pasi lani duart, duhet ti thani ato plotësisht duke përdorur shami ose kartopecete.

G.M./Shqiptarja.com

https://shqiptarja.com/lajm/keshilla...i-dhe-mbrojtja

----------


## sirena_adria

6 mënyra si të kujdesesh për shëndetin tënd mendor gjatë periudhës së koronavirusit

Ndërsa lajmet për koronavirusin (COVID-19) mbizotërojnë gjithandej dhe shqetësimi i publikut është në rritje, grupet e shëndetit mendor në Europë dëshirojnë t’ju kujtojnë se sa e rëndësishme është të kujdesesh për shëndetin mendor, po aq sa edhe për shëndetin fizik, transmeton Class.

Shëndeti i mirë mendor dhe mirëqenia pozitive mund t’ju ndihmojnë të përballoni më mirë kërcënimin e COVID-19 dhe pasigurinë që po krijon.

Ka shumë mënyra për të mbajtur një sens kontrolli për të lehtësuar ankthin ndaj këtij virusi të tmerrshëm, por jo vetëm! Këtu janë gjashtë prej tyre:

1. Kërkoni informata të sakta nga burime legjitime
Kufizoni veten në leximin e informacioneve vetëm nga burime zyrtare si Organizata Botërore e Shëndetit (OBSH) ose Komisioni Evropian. Këto burime të besueshme informacioni janë thelbësore për të shmangur frikën dhe panikun që mund të shkaktojë dizinformimi.

2. Kujdesuni për veten tuaj
Kujdesi për veten në vazhdën e shpërthimit të koronavirusit përfshin përqendrimin në gjërat që mund t’i kontrolloni (si të keni higjienë të mirë) në vend të atyre që nuk mundeni (ndalimi i virusit). Kur është e mundur, mbajini aktivitetet tuaja rutinore normale: të hani ushqime të shëndetshme, të flini mjaftueshëm dhe të bëni gjëra që ju pëlqejnë. Konsideroni të krijoni një rutinë të përditshme që i jep përparësi mirëqenies dhe shëndetit pozitiv mendor.

3. Mbështesni njerëzit përreth jush
Mbajtja në kontakt me miqtë dhe familjen tuaj mund të lehtësojë stresin e shkaktuar nga COVID-19. Të flasim përmes shqetësimeve dhe ndjenjave mund t’ju ndihmojnë të gjeni mënyra për t’u marrë me sfidat. Ndihma për njerëzit e tjerë në kohën e tyre të nevojës dhe për të arritur tek dikush që mund të ndjehet i vetëm është po kaq e vlefshme për shëndetin tuaj.

4. Mbani një ndjenjë shprese dhe mendimi pozitiv
Provoni dhe përqendrohuni në gjëra që janë pozitive në jetën tuaj. OBSH rekomandon të gjesh mundësi për të forcuar zërat, tregimet pozitive dhe imazhet pozitive të njerëzve vendas që kanë provuar koronavirusin dhe janë rikuperuar ose që kanë mbështetur një të dashur përmes rimëkëmbjes dhe janë të gatshëm të ndajnë përvojën e tyre.

5. Njihni ndjenjat tuaja
Është normale të ndjeheni të mbingarkuar, të stresuar, të shqetësuar ose të mërzitur, midis një game të gjerë reagimesh të tjera emocionale, në situatën aktuale. Kjo mund të jetë kohë e mirë për të shkruar në një ditar, për të folur me të tjerët, për të bërë diçka krijuese ose për të praktikuar meditimin.

6. Merrni kohë për të biseduar me fëmijët tuaj për shpërthimin e COVID-19
Aktualisht është po aq e rëndësishme për të ndihmuar fëmijët të përballen me stresin dhe t’i mbroni ata nga ndonjë histeri koronavirus. Përgjigjuni pyetjeve të tyre dhe ndani fakte në lidhje me COVID-19 në një mënyrë që fëmijët të mund të kuptojnë. Përgjigjuni reagimeve të fëmijës suaj në një mënyrë mbështetëse, dëgjoni shqetësimet e tyre dhe kushtojini kujdes, vëmendje. Siguroni fëmijët tuaj se ata janë të sigurt.

https://www.kosovarja-ks.com/6-menyr...koronavirusit/

----------


## sirena_adria

Flet psikologia "Izoluar nga Coronavirus"

*Ja ç’duhet të bëni këto ditë që fëmijët janë pushim!*

Situatat e emergjencave padyshim krijojnë tension madje dhe panik , jo vetëm për shkak të rrezikshmërisë, por edhe për shkak te fokusimit duke marrë vazhdimisht informacione, shumë prej të cilave nuk janë te besueshme. Megjithatë të gjithëve na bie si detyrë të mbrojmë veten , familjen dhe sidomos fëmijët, jo vetëm fizikisht duke i mbajtur sa më larg vendeve te populluara, por edhe emocionalisht , pasi ata nuk janë të përgatitur për të kuptuar dhe për tu përshtatur ndaj ndryshimeve të tilla të rutinës, që për hir të së vërtetës janë të domosdoshme.

 Disa hapa të rëndësishme për të se ç’mund të bëni me fëmijët në ditët e pushimit.

1.Mobilizohuni/ Vlerësoni situatën dhe jepini rëndësinë e duhur. Situata të epidemive nuk duhen nënvlerësuar . Po ashtu fëmijët do të mësojnë nga ju të rrisin vigjilencën dhe ta marrin më seriozisht higjienën personale. Vigjilenca na ndihmon, paniku jo.

2.Ruani qetësinë/ Megjithëse është normale që të frikësohemi dhe të përjetojmë ankth, duhet si fillim të menaxhojmë veten. Fëmijët janë shumë të vëmendshëm ndaj gjendjes sonë emocionale, prandaj duhet të kemi kujdes me mesazhin që përcjellim. Atyre duhet t’u transmetojmë siguri.

3.Informohu nga burimet formale dhe të besueshme për masat që duhen zbatuar dhe flisni me fëmijët që është e rëndësishme të respektohen me përpikmëri rregullat e higjienës, dhe se ky kujdes i shtuar është në të mirën e tyre.

4.Bisedoni me ta për situatën dhe pyetini se si ndihen dhe se çfarë kanë kuptuar. Sigurohuni që t’u shpjegoni sipas kapacitetit te tyre konjitiv dhe moshës.

5.Jepuni informacione të qarta dhe të thjeshtuara.

6. Kujdesuni që të mos përjetojnë ankth. Kontrolloni sjelljen, dhe jini të vëmendshëm nëse përjetojnë ndryshime me komunikimin, ushqyerjen, gjumin, nëse po përjetojnë makthe etj. Nëse vini re simptoma te shtuara të ankthit, atëherë komunikoni me një psikolog pa u alarmuar. Ai do tu japë udhëzime të mëtejshme.

7.Qëndrimi i detyruar në shtëpi nuk është burg. Ai është “Rregulli Artë” që shpëton veten dhe të tjerët nga përhapja e virusit. Shumë shpejt do të kalojë dhe ne do t’i kthehemi normalitetit.

8.Organizoni ditën e tyre brenda shtëpisë. Duke qenë se është domosdoshmëri të qëndrojmë sa më larg vendeve publike dhe të shmangim kontaktet me të tjerët, duhet bërë sa me e lehtë për fëmijët, pse jo dhe ta kthejmë këtë qëndrim në një kohë të dobishme duke lexuar , pikturuar dhe biseduar me anëtarët e familjes. Madje kjo kohë mund të shërbejë edhe për “riparimin” defekteve apo mangësive në marrëdhëniet midis nesh. 

9.Më shumë se kurrë jepuni dashuri. Le të shërbejnë këto sinjale për të reflektuar dhe për të dhënë më të mirën nga vetja. Jemi të vetëdijshëm që jemi përballë një rreziku të panjohur më parë. Megjithëse shpesh jemi përballur me katastrofa natyrore apo rreziqe, kjo është e një dimensioni tjetër, duke na vënë dhe një herë në vëmendje shenjtërinë e asaj më të shtrenjtës : Jetës. Ne nuk e dimë kohën në të cilën segmentohemi në të, por ne kemi në dorë ta mbushim dhe të përmirësojmë cilësinë e saj.

Me shpresë tek Zoti që të na japë forcë. Do t’ia dalim! Psikologe Elona Durmishaj.

https://konica.al/2020/03/ja-cduhet-...t-jane-pushim/

----------


## sirena_adria

Dhjetë lajme që japin shpresë për koronavirusin

*E dimë se çfarë është*

Rastet e para me AIDS janë përshkruar në qershor të vitit 1981 dhe u desh dy vite për të identifikuar virusin HIV që e shkaktonte sëmundjen. Në rastin e Covid-19, rastet e para me pneumoni të rëndë u raportuan në Kinë më 31 dhjetor 2019 dhe më 7 janar, virusi ishte identifikuar. Gjenomi ishte gati që në ditën e dhjetë.

*Ne dimë si ta pikasim virusin*

Që prej 13 janarit, një test për të pikasur virusin ka qenë gati.

*Situata po përmirësohet në Kinë*

Kontrolli i fortë dhe masat e izolimit të imponuara nga Kina po japin fryte. Për disa javë, numri i rasteve të diagnostikuara po bie çdo ditë. Një analizë e detajuar po bëhet edhe në vende të tjera. Shpërthimet janë shumë specifike për disa zona, çka bën që të kontrollohen më lehtë.

*80 përqind e rasteve janë të buta*

Sëmundja nuk shkakton simptoma ose është e butë në 81 përqind të rasteve. Sigurisht në 14 përqind të rasteve shkakton pneumoni të rëndë dhe në 5 përqind të rasteve mund të bëhet kritike ose fatale. Ende nuk dihet se cila është përqindja e vdekshmërisë. Por mund të jetë më e ulët nga sa llogaritet deri më tani.

*Njerëzit shërohen*

Shumica e raportimeve fokusohen te të dhënat që lidhen me numrin e rasteve të konfirmuara dhe numrin e vdekjeve, por shumica e njerëzve të prekur shërohet. Janë 13 herë më shumë raste të shëruara se vdekje dhe kjo shifër po rritet.

*Simptomat shfaqen të buta te fëmijët*

Vetëm 3 përqind e rasteve ndodhin te njerëzit poshtë 20 vjeç. Vdekshmëria poshtë 40 vjeç është vetëm 0.2 përqind. Simptomat janë kaq të buta te fëmijët sa kalojnë pa u vënë re.

*Virusi mund të pastrohet me lehtësi*

Virusi mund të pastrohet në mënyrë efektive nga sipërfaqet me një solucion me etanol, peroksid hidrogjeni dhe hipoklorit sodiumi në vetëm një minutë. Larja e shpeshtë e duarve me sapun dhe ujë është mënyra më efektive për të shmangur infektimin.

*Shkenca ka nisur punën globalisht*

Kjo është epoka e bashkëpunimit global shkencor. Pas vetëm një muaji, 164 studime shkencore për Covid-19 ishin të pranishme online. Janë punime për trajtimin, vaksinat, gjenetikën, epidemiologjinë, diagnozat, aspektet klinike, etj. Artikujt janë shkruar nga 700 autorë dhe janë shpërndarë kudo në planet. Në vitin 2003 për epideminë e SARS u desh një vit që të shkruhej gjysma e këtyre studimeve.

*Ekzistojnë që tani prototipa të vaksinave*

Aftësia jonë për të krijuar vaksina të reja është spektakolare. Ka që tani tetë projekte që po kërkojnë vaksinën e re kundër koronavirusit të ri. Ka grupe që po punojnë për projekte vaksinimi kundër viruseve të ngjashme. Prototipet mund të testohen shumë shpejt te njerëzit.

*Testimet antivirale kanë nisur*

Vaksinat janë parandaluese. Për momentin, kurimi i njerëzve të sëmurë është i rëndësishëëm. Që tani kanë nisur mbi 80 testime klinike për kurimin e koronavirusit. Janë edhe antiviralët që janë përdorur për infeksione të tejra, të cilat janë miratuar edhe tani dhe dihet se janë të sigurta. Janë një seri ilaçesh që po testohen dhe kanë treguar efikasitet.


Ignacio Lopez-Goni/THE CONVERSATION

https://gazetainfokus.com/dhjete-laj...koronavirusin/

----------


## sirena_adria

*A përhapet koronavirusi nga buka dhe ushqimet?*

Ajo çka shqetëson shumë qytetarët në ditët e sotme është fakti nëse ka shanse të ndodhe infektimi me Koronavirus përmes kontaktit me ushqimet apo bukës.

Për të sqaruar këtë shqetësim, mjeku infeksionit Pëllumb Pipero, është përgjigjur duke larguar kështu edhe ankthin e konsumatorëve për kontaktin e sigurt me produktet që konsumojnë.

_-Jo, nuk ka studime që Covid-19 të përhapet nga ushqimet. Frutat dhe perimet duhet pastruar disa herë. Prandaj ju bëjmë thirrje që të qëndroni në shtëpi. Sa herë bëni një punë, lani duart me ujë dhe sapun’–_ tha Pipero.


https://konica.al/2020/03/a-perhapet...-dhe-ushqimet/

----------


## sirena_adria

Nga koncerti në party, italianët nuk humbin shpirtin e festës as në karantinë

https://www.syri.net/bote/323928/nga...-ne-karantine/

----------


## sirena_adria

*‘Hapni dritaret dhe lëreni muzikën të hyjë në shtëpinë tuaj’, dhjetra instrumentistë i bashkohen kësaj nisme (VIDEO)*

Ministrja e Kulturës, Elva Margariti, ka publikuar rastet e shumta të të rinjëve dhe jo vetëm, që i janë bashkuar nismës “Hapni dritaret dhe lëreni muzikën të hyjë në shtëpinë tuaj”.

Shqipëria ndodhet në karantinë pas masave të marra nga qeveria shqiptare për parandalimin e përhapjes së koronavirusit të ri, të njohur ndryshe si COVID-19.

Në këtë kontekst, ministrja Margariti prezantojë nismën, ku i bënte thirrje të gjithë të apasionuarve dhe profesionistëve të muzikës, instrumentistëve që mesditën e të dielës të përdorin muzikën e tyre duke ja përçuar fqinjëve dhe zonës ku jetojnë.

“Le ta kthejmë qëndrimin në shtëpi në një mundësi për të qenë më të mirë, të bashkuar dhe të vlerësojmë lirinë që na ofron muzika”,- shprehet Margariti.

Kështu, nismës së Margaritit i janë bashkangjitur studentë nga Shkodra dhe dhjetra insturmentistë të tjerë.

“Qëndro Në Shtëpi. Trego Kulturën Tënde. Muzikë në Dritare “,- tha Margariti. /atsh/* KultPlus.com*


https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/hapn...j-nisme-video/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Shkencëtarët australianë zbulojnë si e lufton koronavirusin sistemi ynë imunitar dhe katër qelizat që aktivizohen*

Shkencëtarët në Australi thonë se kanë zbuluar se si sistemi imunitar i trupit të njeriut lufton virusin Covid-19. Në studimin e publikuar në revistën Nature Medicinë, tregohet se si njerëzit po shërohen nga virusi Covid-19 njëjtë si me gripin. Dhe aktiviteti i qelizave imune në momentin kur trupit i futet një virus i tillë mund të ndihmojë në krijimin e vaksinës.

Katherin Kedzierska, e cila është bashkëautore e studimit thotë: Ky zbulim është i rëndësishëm sepse është hera e parë që zbulojmë se si sistemi ynë imunitar e lufton koronavirusin e ri.

SHumë njerëz janë shëruar nga virusi i ri që do të thotë se sistemi ynë imunitar e lufton edhe vetë me sukses virusin. Për herë të parë u identifikuan katër lloje të qelizave imune të cilat u aktivizuan më shumë se të tjerat për të luftuar Covid-19.

Sutdimi u krye tek një pacient në gjendje të moderuar nga koronavirusi, që nuk kanë pasur pasur komplikacione shëndetësore të mëparshme. Mes tyre është një grua 47 vjeçe nga Wuhani i Kinës e cila u shtrua në një spital në Australi dhe u shërua brenda 14 ditëve. Kedzierska thotë se ekipi i saj kishte ekzaminuar fuqinë e përgjigjes imune tek pacientja.

Tre ditë para se gruaja të fillonte të përmirësohej, 4 qelizat specifike u identifikuan në venat e gjakut. Tek pacientët me grip, të njëjtat qeliza shfaqen në kohën pak para shërimit.  

Për të zbuluar këtë shkencëtarët punuan pa pushim për katër javë, për të kapur aktivizimin e qelizave imune dhe shfaqjen e tyre para shërimit.

Kjo mund të parashikojë gjithashtu edhe aktivitetin e virusit dhe në cilën gjendje është pacienti.

Hapi tjetër që shkencëtarët duhet të zbulojnë është se pse reagimi imunitar ishte më i dobët tek rastet më të rënda ose çfarë mungese kanë në trup pacientët që nuk e mposhtën dot virusin dhe ndërruan jetë.

Miliarderi kinez Jack Ma dhe qeveria australiane kanë dhënë fonde shtesë që shkencëtarët të vazhdojnë me studimin  dhe të nxjerrin një vaksinë nga kjo qendër.


https://tiranapost.al/shendeti/shken...in-sistemi-yne

----------


## sirena_adria

“Ka dhënë rezultat në Kinë dhe po përdoret dhe në Itali”, mjeku Kalo flet për ilaçin që po bën ‘mrekulli’ kundër koronavirusit

Mjeku infeksionist Tritan Kalo në një intervisrtë në Abc News, ka thënë se gjendja e pacientëve të prekur me COVID-19 është e stabilizuar dhe vetëm tre janë në gjendje më të ndërlikuar.

Mjeku ka thënë se pacientët po trajtohen me ilaçe dhe ka shpresa që të shërohen e të mos ketë humbje jete. Kalo më tej shtoi se çdo vend aplikon në përputhje më të dhënat ato medikamente që i gjykon se mund të jenë të efektshme.

“Edhe në Kinë eksperiencat janë të ndryshme nga një klinikë në tjetrën. Dozat e mjekimit nuk janë të njëjta sepse varen nga produkti bazë. Protokolli bazë ka dy preparate. Tocilizumab është përdorur si një preparat që vepron mirë me artritin dhe ndikon mirë në mekanizmat inflamatorë që ndodhin në majisjen e mushkrive dhe në pjesë të tjera të organzimit. Ndërsa të tjerët përveç suportit duke mbajtur në ekuilibër sëmundjet bazë dhe duke i kombinuar më këto preparatë të bëjnë të mundur në kohëzjgjatjen 10 ditore të mbajnë këtë kontroll dhe komunikim. Preparatet që kanë dhënë rezultate në Kinë po përdoren edhe në Itali. Epidemiologët janë ato që marrin të dhënat dhe bëjnë studimet. Është vështirë që SARS COV 2 ta rëndojë gjendjen”, u shpreh mjeku infeksionist.


https://sot.com.al/aktualitet/ka-dhe...mjeku-kalo-fle

----------


## sirena_adria

*“Të shohim nga dritarja e jo nga pasqyra”, apeli i Dom Gjergjit: Prania e tjetrit është dhuratë, por edhe përgjegjësi* 

_Nuk është as viroza e parë e as e fundit në këtë planet. E ne nuk jemi as brezi i parë e as i fundit mbi këtë tokë._


Por beteja jonë për jetën sot duhet të bëhet sikur të ishte e para, e fundit dhe e vetmja.

Kjo sepse këtë jetë, e vetëm këtë, ne dhe tjerët, është e vetmja që kemi në dispozicion në këtë botë.

E po ashtu ky është një parim që duhet të udhëheqë çdo zgjedhje tonën në të mirë të jetës, të shoqërisë e të botës ku na është dhënë të banojmë.

Njerëzimi dhe jeta na tejkalojnë si individë, por përgjegjësia e secilit prej nesh është e domosdshme që asnjë hallkë të mos thyhet a këputet nga papërgjegjësia, sepse çdonjëri nga ne është një ngjarje unike në këtë planet e vlen shumë.

Dikush thotë se jemi në luftë. Edhe luftërat i ka bërë njerëzimi e ka gjasa (Mos o Zot!) që do t’i bëjë përsëri.

Në këto momente një pjesë po lufton me jetën, një pjesë me virusin, kurse për pjesën më të madhe lufta më e ashpër po zhvillohet brenda nesh.

Këtë luftë, me instiktet tona egoiste kishim harruar ta bënim, sepse kishm marrë për të mirqënë që kishim vetëm të drejta e jo detyra. Tani po shohim ndryshe e shpresoj të vazhdojmë kështu.

Nxitimi që kemi për të dalë, rrezet ftuese të diellit, mungesa e rutinës së përditshme, malli për miqtë, shokët e të dashurit e zemrës po mundon shumë njerëz.

E megjithatë momenti na kërkon një kufizim të lirisë, një vetëkufizim si një akt heroik, një armë lufte kundër një armiku të padukshëm e të panjohur.

Nuk mund t’ia lejojmë vetes ta shohim botën vetëm nga këndvështrimi ynë e aq më keq akoma nga pasqyra e instikteve tona.

Pasqyra lejon vetëm një pamje, atë të vetes tonë, si Narcizi në pellgun e ujit.

Duhet ta shohim botën nga dritarja, sepse vetëm dritarja, e jo pasqyra, na lejon të shohim të tjerët, të shohim jashtë nesh e më në fund të dimë të jetojmë me dhe për të tjerët.

Është një shikim ky jo vetëm për kohë krize, por në mënyrë të veçantë tani që rrezikojmë shumë.

T’i hapim dritaret e zemrës e të shohim jashtë. Ka edhe njerëz të tjerë, nuk jemi vetëm. Prania e tjetrit është dhuratë, por edhe përgjegjësi.

Kurajo miq! Të përdorim më shumë dritaren e më pak pasqyrën!


E.D./Shqiptarja.com

https://shqiptarja.com/lajm/te-shohi...he-pergjegjesi

----------

*Ingenuous* (19-03-2020)

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nga Bamberg, Gjermani._

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

*Distancimi social i vështirë, është kundër natyrës njerëzore*

*Merrni tigrin e egër. Ai shoqërohet me tigrat e tjerë vetëm për t’u çiftuar, ose nëse është femër, për të rritur për një kohë të shkurtër këlyshët e saj. Në raste të tjera, tigri qëndron gjithnjë vetëm. Tigrat janë të shkëlqyer në aspektin e distancimit social.
*
Por ne nuk jemi tigra. Në mesin e pandemisë së re të koronavirusit, disa prej nesh kanë kundërshtuar thirrjet e zyrtarëve të shëndetit publik, duke shkuar në bare dhe restorante me anëtarët e tjerë të specieve tona. Shumë të tjerë, kanë pyetur veten se si do ta përballojmë jetën pa ndeshje basketbolli, pa klasat e jogave, apo darkat me miqtë.

Me përjashtim të heremitëve, njerëzit janë kafshë shoqërore, madje edhe ata që disa i quajnë “ultra-socialë”. Prej mijëvjeçarësh, mbijetesa jonë varet nga të qenit pjesë e një grupi. Nëse distancimi social ju duket sot i vështirë, nuk jeni të vetëm:është vetë natyra jonë njerëzore.

“Njerëzit janë thjesht krijesa sociale. Ne jemi shembulli më ekstrem i një specie, që vendosi dikur se bashkëpunimi me të tjerët do të jetë e gjithë strategjia”-thotë Stiv Kol, profesor i mjekësisë, psikiatrisë dhe shkencave sjellore në Universitetin e Kalifornisë në Los Angeles.

Dhe kjo gjë na ka shërbyer për mirë shton ai. “Ndonëse nuk jemi fizikisht shumë të mëdhenj apo të fortë, kemi arritur që ta pushtojmë botën”- thekson ai. Parardhësit tanë ishin socialë, por ne jemi shumë më tepër. Së pari, ne jemi veçanërisht bashkëpunues, një tipar për të cilin disa studiues besojnë se buron nga ndryshimet ekologjike, që i detyruan Homo Sapiens-ët e hershëm që të bëheshin bashkë.

Ne jemi ndër të paktat specie që zgjedhin të ndajnë gjërat me njëri-tjetrin. Luanët mund të gjuajnë dhe hanë bashkë me prenë e tyre, “por nuk do t’u çojnë gjë të tjerëve”, thotë Alan Fiske, antropolog psikologjik në Universitetin e Kalifornisë. Dhe më shumë se çdo gjitar tjetër, ne ndajmë me njëri tjetrin punën, tha Fiske.

“Nëse hidhni sytë rreth e rotull, do të vëreni se ndoshta nuk ka asgjë që nuk e keni bërë apo prodhuar për dobinë tuaj. Askush nga ne nuk është në gjendje t’i bëjë individualisht të gjitha gjërat që na duhen. Por me secilin prej nesh që bën një punë të specializuar, atëherë ne funksionojmë shumë mirë”- shton ai.

Ishin këto aftësi sociale, ato që i ndihmuan paraardhësit tanë të mbroheshin nga grabitqarët, dhe të mblidhnin në mënyrë më efikase ushqimin, si dhe të rritnin pasardhësit e tyre. Varësia jonë emocionale nga njëra-tjetri, mund ta bëjë të vështirë ruajtjen e distancës nga njëri-tjetri, edhe kur kjo gjë sjell përfitime për shëndetin publik.

“Për shkak se është kaq shumë adaptive, kaq e dobishme për mbijetesën dhe riprodhimin tonë, prej qindra mijëra vjetësh, njerëzit kanë evoluar që të kenë nevoja psikologjike. Këto nevoja, ju tregojnë se është e rëndësishme që të lidheni me njerëzit e tjerë”- thekson eksperti.

Kjo është e vërtetë si për ndërveprimet intime, sikurse është ngrënia bashkë, ashtu edhe tek përvojat në grup që u anuluan ditëve të fundit, nga koncertet tek takimet e punës, dhe aktivitetet sportive.

“Ne të gjithë mendojmë se më e rëndësishme është performanca e atletëve. Në fakt, ajo që ka më shumë rëndësi është krijimi i ndjenjës së pranisë. Pra ju jeni pjesë e të njëjtës përvojë emocionuese, dhe nuk e dini se çfarë do të ndodhë më pas. Ne të gjithë jemi në të njëjtën varkë”- shprehet Kol.

Aq e rëndësishme është lidhja sociale me njerëzit e tjerë, sa që mungesa e tyre është e tmerrshme për shëndetin tonë. SHBA-ja ka tashmë nivele të larta vetmie, dhe kjo dukuri cilësohet një rrezik për shëndetin publik, edhe para se koronavirusi të na izolonte më tej.

Shkencëtarët bëjnë dallimin mes të jetuarit vetëm dhe vetmisë:Njerëzit e vetmuar, janë të uritur për lidhje njerëzore, por kanë shumë pak të tilla. Dhe një studim i gjerë ka zbuluar se njerëzit e vetmuar, janë më të rrezikuar të preken nga një mori sëmundjesh, përfshirë sëmundjet e zemrës, kanceri dhe Alzheimeri.

Kol ka studiuar arsyen, dhe ka gjetur disa histori në gjenet tona. Për shkak se njerëzit janë kaq shumë socialë, viruset – si ai që shkakton Covid-19 – na “duan”. Viruset përhapen më së miri përmes kontakteve të ngushta personale, pavarësisht nëse është në një koloni lakuriqësh nate, apo një dhomë plot me studentë.

Kjo gjë bërë që ne të krijojmë mbrojtje të fuqishme antivirale në sistemin tonë imunitar. Gjithsesi ndjenja e izolimit social, shkakton përgjigjen “lufto ose ik”, ashtu siç do të ndodhte me të parët tanë, për të cilët të jetuarit vetëm mund të nënkuptonte të qenit një “drekë” e mirë për tigrin.

Kjo nxit inflamacionin, një reagim i përshtatshëm i sistemit imunitar, që lufton infeksionin bakterial. Tek njerëzit e lashtë, kjo përgjigje do të kishte qenë e shpejtë. Por stresi i kohërave moderne, thotë Kol, i ka lënë shumë njerëz të ndjehen “kronikisht të pasigurtë”.

Kështu vepron edhe vetmia, të cilën disa studiues e karakterizojnë si një epidemi. Dhe inflamacioni, nxit sëmundjet kronike, dhe ndërkohë na lë më të prekshëm ndaj viruseve. Të gjitha këto ndihmojnë në shpjegimin, se pse qëndrimi në shtëpi për të ngadalësuar përhapjen e epidemisë së koronavirusit cilësohet i gabuar.

Edhe pse, thonë studiuesit, ai nuk ka të ngjarë të rrisë nivelet e vetmisë apo të na sëmurë mendërisht. Sëmundjet kronike si kanceri zhvillohen gjatë dekadave, dhe jo në pak javë apo muaj të një karantine kombëtare. Dhe megjithëse studimet për majmunët kanë zbuluar, se reagimi i sistemit tonë imunitar ndaj izolimit shoqëror mund të fillojë shpejt, çdo rezistencë e reduktuar ndaj virusit që mund të sjellë kjo praktikë e paparë kombëtare, mund të kompensohet nga ekspozimi më i ulët ndaj koronavirusit.

Dhe është diçka që ia vlen. “Këto lloj masash, nuk po përpiqen t’ju bëjnë të ndjeheni të vetmuar, por synojnë ta bëjnë virusin të ndjehet i ‘vetmuar”-thotë Stefani Kaçiopo, ndihmësprofesore e psikiatrisë në Shkollën e Mjekësisë të Universitetit të Çikagos, që studion marrëdhëniet shoqërore dhe vetminë.

Shumica e njerëzve që po zvogëlojnë kontaktet fizike, nuk po mbyllen vetëm në dhoma të izoluara. Ata qëndrojnë bashkë me disa të afërm apo miq. Dhe media sociale, shpesh e cilësuar si një kërcënim për strukturën sociale, duhet të shihet tani si një rrugë shpëtimi.

“Njerëzit do të ndjehen të izoluar dhe të vetmuar, vetëm nëse nuk bëjnë përpjekje për t’iu afruar njëri-tjetrit. Ndaj ajo që duhet të bëjmë, është t’u telefonojmë njerëzve tanë në telefon dhe Skype”- thotë Fiske.

“Edhe pse kemi evoluar për të qenë të ndërvarur nga njëri-tjetri, ne kemi evoluar gjithashtu të kemi mendje të arsyeshme, që të kuptojnë se situata e rrugëve të boshatisura dhe shkollave të​e mbyllura, nuk do të zgjasë përgjithmonë”- thotë Kaçiopo./washingtonpost/* KultPlus.com*


https://www.kultplus.com/opinione/di...res-njerezore/

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Nje duet instrumentistesh i rralle & i paimagjinueshem ! - Barcelone, Spanje._

----------


## sirena_adria

Solidaritet, Force, Humanizem  -  Cover  e " Imagine" , John Lennon.

----------


## sirena_adria

*Karantina – Replikë me jetën dhe dashurinë*

*Nga Elizabetë Qarri*

Të bëhesh pjesë e një ankthi global dhe një pafuqie njerëzore për ta dominuar atë, të bën të replikosh me jetën dhe dashurinë, të bën të besosh në fuqinë e të besuarit, pa u orvatur ta kërkosh objektin e tij, ndërlikueshmërinë e tij. Mbyllja, izolimi e vetmia padyshim janë antitezë e qëllimeve pozitive të jetës, por ndryshimi i kushteve të jetës për shkak të rrethanave që mund të imponojnë krizat e ndryshme shoqërore, shpeshherë ndërgjegjësojnë vetëdijen njerëzore, na bëjnë t’i shohim gjërat më ndryshe, na bëjnë të mendojmë më ndryshe, madje shumë më ndryshe se që mund të kemi menduar qoftë edhe një ditë më parë.

Pritja e heshtur përballë një tragjedie globale si kjo pandemi e trishtë, që dita ditës po tronditë gjithë globin, nuk amnistoi as shqiptarët. Nga çasti në çast, të njohur e të panjohur po solidarizohemi e bëhemi bashkë, për tu përballur me pritjet e hidhura të lajmeve të rënda, duke radhitur ç’do ditë numrat rendorë, që pamëshirë listës së viktimave i shtohen një nga një.

Të bësh pakt me frikën është pothuajse e pamundur, sepse nuk mposhtim dot frikën me pakte. Por, frikën duhet mposhtur me përballje, e të përballesh me të do të thotë të kesh zbuluar sekretin tënd madh, forcën e guximin.

Në këtë periudhë rraskapitjeje morale e shpirtërore, të gjendur në mes lajmesh të virusit famëkeq Korona, në mes tjerash, u gjendëm në rrethana të një reflektimi të thellë social, padashje.

Më shumë se kurrë, të zbrapsur e të rënduar nga dinamika e egër për një jetë ekzistenciale, kuptuam se me sa shpejtësi ikin çaste të bukura të jetës. Sa egoistë ishim bërë duke harruar të mendojmë në vlerat më sublime të jetës, në virtyte të cilat në ç’do rrethanë komode ose jo, mbajnë gjallë shpirtin njerëzor.

Kishim harruar se e humbur quhet ç’do ditë, në të cilën nuk kemi falur dashuri. Kishim harruar se e humbur quhet edhe një ditë e vetme që nuk kemi njohur respektin për njëri tjetrin. Kishim harruar t’i jemi mirënjohës secilit mëngjes të zbardhur, që nis ditën tonë të re. Kishim harruar se jemi me fat që merremi me problemet e përditshmërisë sonë, e njësoj mendova edhe unë sot për veten time, po thoja: “sa me fat jam që kam problemet e mia të ditës” punën, miqtë, familjen. Thënë ndryshe, kishim harruar të jetojmë të sotmen duke menduar se çfarë na pret të nesërmen.

Të dashurosh, do të thotë të jesh mirënjohës edhe ndaj gjërave të vogla, të ridimensionosh qoftë edhe një mirësjellje kurtoazie, që nis nga përshëndetja e mëngjesit me fqinjin tonë të parë, pra një “mirëmëngjes” që ngrys ditën tonë, tek jemi nisur për në punë.

Të dashurosh do të thotë t’i falësh buzëqeshje edhe një fëmije në rrugë, një riu a një të moshuari të panjohur, ndoshta buzëqeshja jonë i zbukuron ditën, e lumturon atë.

Të dashurosh do të thotë akoma më shumë, të ndjesh, të përjetosh, të kuptosh se shkëlqimin e jetës duhet sublimuar tek dashuria e pakushtëzuar ndaj atyre që nuk duan kthim për atë që falin, ndaj atyre që me dashurinë e tyre na kujtojnë përse ndjehemi me vlerë, prindërve, fëmijëve, familjes e miqve, ndaj atyre që pohimin për dashurinë nuk e masin me kufijtë e egos së tyre, por me dashurinë e manifestuar që lartëson e ngroh shpirtin tonë njerëzor.

Të dashurosh do të thotë të pohosh këndvështrimin e drejtë që mbart fjala dashuri, të pohosh aftësinë tënde për të bindur se ne lindim të barabartë edhe pse të ndryshëm. Të mos turpërohemi kurrë pse qajmë, por të krenohemi kur kemi kuptuar se lotët tanë nuk i meritojnë ata që na bënë të qajmë. Të dashurojnë ia dalin vetëm ata që kanë mësuar kuptimin e vetëm të saj, vërtetësinë.

Të shprehësh dashurinë nuk është kurrë vonë. Nuk është vonë të shprehësh edhe mirënjohjen. Sot, ndërkaq po reflektojmë të mbyllur në karantinë, një armatë njerëzish humanë e guximtarë, po dëshmojnë në vepër betimin e tyre të shenjtë kur i thanë “po” profesionit të tyre fisnik e human.

Mjekë e infermierë që prej kohësh kishim harruar t’i bëjmë vendin meritor në shoqëri, më shumë se kurrë dëshmuan se ka diçka më të shtrenjtë se sa injoranca shpërfillëse e cila harroi ata për dy dekada me radhë. Mësuam leksionin më të mirë se ndërgjegjja e lartë njerëzore bashkë me dinjitetin e dashurinë për punën, sfidojnë ç’do betejë e paaftësi njerëzore.

Me zellin e tyre par excellence, këta profesionistë humanë na mësuan se çfarë do të thotë ta duash njeriun tënd e popullin tënd, t’i dalësh ballë premtimit tënd dhe betimit të dhënë, siç bëjnë heronjtë e vërtetë.

Në një të nesërme të afërt, do të dalim më të fortë e të ndërgjegjshëm për të kuptuar mesazhin më të madh që mund të na mësojë jeta, e ajo është forca e dashurisë njerëzore, kjo forcë që shfaqet në paqe dhe në beteja të rënda të jetës, na bën pjesë të saj dhe nuk pushon kurrë së ekzistuari. Por, të dalësh i fortë nga betejat, do të thotë të kuptosh mesazhin e madh për jetën atë që mund ta gjesh edhe në dromcat e dashurisë, sepse aty nis gjithçka dhe përfundon në një të nesërme të papritur, që mund të mos e kemi më kurrë.

Unë dua që nesër të më zgjojë dielli i mëngjesit, të takoj njerëzit e mi, e t’i përqafoj ata. Jetën time të thjeshtë, nuk dua ta këmbej me asgjë, këtë jetë që nis me ritualin modest të kafes së mëngjesit, e me problemet e mia të ditës. Dua të sodis lindjen e perëndimin e diellit dhe t’i gëzohem natës me hënë. Dua të nis e mbaroj punën time me nder, pastaj në mbrëmje të kthehem sërish në “karantinën” time, e të bëj replikë me jetën e dashurinë! / *KultPlus.com*


https://www.kultplus.com/opinione/ka...dhe-dashurine/

----------

*Ingenuous* (21-03-2020)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------

